# Nikon AI-S primes or two good zooms?



## Abaddon (Dec 16, 2012)

I mostly shoot video, but also do photography. I'm contemplating whether or not to sell my old Nikon AI-S prime lenses (35,50,85,105,135) as well as a few others, and put that money towards a good 24-70 and 70-200. I'd be sacrificing 1.4 for 2.8 but since I'm also looking to get the 5D Mark III, low light is greatly improved. 

Just wondering if there are any reasons not to do this.


----------



## Abaddon (Dec 17, 2012)

151 views and no opinions so far?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2012)

Opinion: sell all that Nikon garbage and get Canon lenses. Hopefully, you have a Canon body they work with. Or, did you mean sell the Nikon primes and get the Nikon 24-70 and 70-200 lenses, then use them on the 5DIII you may get, someday? Or sell the Nikon primes, get Canon zooms, and use them on the Nikon dSLR you may or may not have.

I'm confused. Perhaps framing your question more clearly would help generate some cogent and relevant suggestions...


----------



## Abaddon (Dec 17, 2012)

I currently own a Canon 7D and have to use an adapter for my Nikon primes. I'm thinking about getting rid of them in order to have the convenience of just having two lenses to cover all bases.


----------



## Abaddon (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## aroo (Dec 21, 2012)

In case you're still looking for opinions, here're mine. Your main motivating factor is "convenience". I see two simple, possibly sensible actions you might take: (1) get a Nikon body and keep your prime lenses or (2) sell them and get the Canon zooms. 

As for max apertures and video, you'd miss the blurry backgrounds of f/1.4 a lot more than the low light capabilities. Video quality on a 7D at ISO 400 vs 1600 isn't very different in my experience. There are other issues with using zooms for video, so maybe rent or borrow those lenses you have in mind and try them out first before you start selling anything.


----------



## Abaddon (Dec 23, 2012)

I've decided to go with a Sigma 70-200 2.8 for now. I needed one for photography anyway, so it'll be used no matter what. I'm then going to wait to see what the Canon 7D2 brings. If the low light performance matches that of the 5D3, I'm sold. As for the Nikon primes, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 26, 2012)

Since you don't specify which versions of the Nikon lenses you have, it's impossible to make a good
recommendation. But generally, if you're satisfied with the images the lenses you have give you,
investigate the new Nikon 600 and it's video capabilities. If you're determined to change consider
Canon primes - and be certain to get ones with USM quiet motors. Which ever, I'd rent one first to make sure it meets your expectations.


----------



## Videoshooter (Dec 27, 2012)

Dump those Nikon lenses and go Canon asap. I was the same as you when I started shooting DSLR video - had a collection of Nikon Primes that I adapted to Canon, and used full manual the whole time. 

It was a good way to start, but once I upgraded to Canon glass (& 3rd party Canon mount glass) I was so much happier. I could use AF for stills when I wanted to, I could see my aperture value on the rear and top LCD screens & I could adjust shutter speed or ISO and Aperture simultaneously with one hand. Much easier and nicer to use. 

If you do go for the 2.8 zooms, then consider adding a 50mm 1.4 for those times you really want to shoot in the dark (like wedding receptions). I use 2.8 zooms for 90% of what I shoot, and love it.


----------

